# Update on Wyatt



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

I’ve had a couple members message me checking in on Wyatt so I figured I would make a post for those of you wondering how he’s doing. 

Wyatt had his surgery here in Houston on Monday. It took 3 surgeons 7 hours to complete but they all felt it went as well as it possibly could have. They removed the larger tumor from his lower back/upper right butt, which also involved removing the majority of his right glute muscle and a some of the muscle around his rectum. Due to the work they had to do around his rectum they also placed a colostomy for healing/sanitary purposes. The colostomy will hopefully only be temporary until he is fully healed. There was quite a bit of damaged skin from where the tumor was but they where able to make incisions across his waist line on his back and down his hip and stretch the skin together to close everything up...as bad as that sounds that was the better of the options, they originally thought they where going to have to do grafts from other areas of his body to be able to close the wound. In addition to all that they also took the lymph nodes from his groin due to them being enlarged on imaging. 

Needless to say he has had a rough few days, but he is taking it like a champ. Once he is healed enough we’ll be starting radiation which will last probably close to 2 months. In the mean time he’ll be working with a physical therapist to basically relearn how to walk due to the missing muscle and how tight the skin is stretched now. 

We’re still waiting on the final pathology results from what they removed in surgery, but we did here today that the lymph nodes they removed where clear so that’s a relief...especially since we knew nothing about those until the morning of the surgery. Now we’re just praying for clear margins on the main tumor and that radiation will take care the few spots left in his lungs that chemo didn’t get. 

Thanks everyone for all the thoughts, prayers and well wishes. I’ll try to update this thread periodically with Wyatt’s progress.


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Glad the surgery went as well as it did! Praying for Wyatt and your family. Stay strong!!


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

So tough for the little guy and ya'll, Glad the report is as good as it is. My prayers to all


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

Prayers lifted bro. Tell the buck slayer to keep his head up!


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

Praying for him 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Bless his heart. What a little warrior.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Prayers sent man. Lord please help this child. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Prayers for him and your family


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Prayers going up for full speedy recovery. Lord see over all involved with healing blessings.

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Thank you for the update Lincoln. You guys have been on my mind continuously this week and I have been wondering what was going on. Keeping you guys in my daily prayers as often as they happen.


----------



## 6169 (Nov 18, 2008)

Praying for the best for your little guy and all of the family.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Prayers for Wyatt and your family.


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

Y'all are such a super-trooper family!! Thanks for sharing the updates and pray for clean margins and healing.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Prayers


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Prayers lifted up for the little man.
God bless you and your family in these trying times.
May the spirit of Christ carry you through.


----------



## bowfisher (Jun 28, 2016)

Prayers for your son and your family


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Prayers sent up fer Wyatt!!! He's a tough little fella and is dang sure going through hell!!! One good thing is he has youth on his side!!!!


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Poor fella.....Please dear Lord help him and everyone involved get through this hard time.....


----------



## whalerjon (May 7, 2010)

God bless you and your family. All of you are in my prayers for a smooth recovery and an excellent outcome.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for posting this update Lincoln. I’ve been wondering how it’s going with y’all but didn’t want to bother you.
Wyatt is in the best of hands.
MD Andersen is the best in the world. They took care of my daughter, my father-in-law and my sister-in-law.
God Bless this family and heal this young man.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Prayers lifted for a tough little dude.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

So Wyatt had a big day yesterday. He went from being bed ridden and not able to move at all under his own power Tuesday to being able to walk down the hall a short ways, with the assistance of the therapist, yesterday. At the end of his walk, without telling anyone what he was trying to do, he pushed the therapist out the way and took 3 steps completely on his own over to his mom to give her a hug...at which point everyone watching just about lost it. 

He’s far exceeded the dr’s expectations to this point in that aspect and and the healing. He has on small area on the large incision across his back that may need a little more work next Thursday but they’re going to give it a few more days and see how’s it’s doing. We’re hoping to get some of the drains out next week and be able to be discharged next Sunday assuming everything goes well in the interim. Then hopefully starting radiation soon after that.


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

Go get'em Wyatt!!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Thats amazing! 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

What an amazing young man, and what a great Mom and Dad he has for sure.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I can not relate in any way to this, I can only offer prayers and blessings for this child and family. Bless this family dear lord.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome news.....hope and pray he keeps on kicking it in the rear!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

God bless him and his care givers. And God bless his parents and all those sending up prayers.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

What a very strong youngster.

I can’t even imagine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Way to go for the little guy! And for you guys hanging in there with him!


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

This is a copy and paste from an update my wife made on Facebook, she’s a little more articulate than I am so I figured I would just use it

We finally got Wyatt’s pathology report back...It’s about as good as we could have hoped for. The margins were clear in all but one spot and they are calling that spot “close.”The spot next to his rectum is where we were expecting either close or negative margins. We will take close which means that there may be a microscopic amount of disease or there many not be any disease. Our hope and prayer is that there is no disease in that spot. Our surgeon approached the surgery this way to allow Wyatt to keep his rectum and anus in tact so that once we are on the other side of this we can reverse his colostomy. 

So, I say all that to say that we feel good about the results. Wyatt will likely go back for a very small/minor revision surgery on Thursday to remove some tissue that had to stretch really far and isn’t healing as well as our surgeon would like it to. He will also have two of the drains removed!! All of this is great progress. Wyatt has also been cleared to lay flat on his back, sleep however he is comfortable and to sit for one hour at a time. Again, this all really great progress! He even surprised us by getting out of bed mostly by himself and walking over and sitting on our couch today. This is really huge for him because he is having to relearn how to walk and how to use different muscles to stabilize himself.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Thats a good update. Keep us informed no matter what. We are all in this journey together. 

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

GOD hear our prayers...

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Praying like crazy for this little man.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Wyatt’s recovering really well from the surgery’s, even better than the drs had hoped for. We should be getting discharged from the hospital later this morning which will be a welcome break for all of us, it’s been a hard 2 weeks. Looks like we’re actually going to be able to come home for a week or two before coming back out here to start radiation and possibly more chemo. I’m hoping to be able to get out in the woods and catch a little rut action this week or the next! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Keeping Wyatt and your family in my prayers.
God bless you all and be with you during these trying times.


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

So glad for the positive update and possibly home for a_ "break". _*Team Wyatt* is strong for y'all.!!!!!


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Great news Lincoln!
Thanks for keeping us updated. We are all praying for Wyatt and your family.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Great news!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Keep the faith as we will always keep Wyatt and family in our prayers ....


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

That’s good news. Prayers lifted.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Continued prayers for Wyatt and family.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

As a grandfather, the photos of that boy makes me want to wrap him up and rock him in my recliner while telling his crazy made up stories.

God Bless Wyatt and you’re entire family 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

With two young boys myself this really hits home, praying for you and your family. Kids are extremely resilient, way more than stubborn adults.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Thank you everyone for the well wishes, thoughts and prayers. We where able to come back home on Sunday which was a nice break we weren’t really expecting to get. Wyatts really enjoyed getting to see his sister, relax at his own house a little and shoot some of his guns off the back porch!

We’ll be headed back to Houston next Wednesday. This next phase I think is going to pretty hard on all of us but especially Wyatt. We have imaging on Thursday and Friday of next week to make sure nothing has spread or grown then I believe the plan is he will be receiving some combination of chemo and/or radiation 5 days a week for 5-6 weeks beginning February 1st. 

We’re praying this will finish off everything and that soon after we’ll be able reverse the colostomy so that he can get back to being a kid!


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

So glad ya'll got home for a bit before the next stage...my prayers continue for you all...


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

This unwanted, and certainly undeserved malady has revealed the heart of a lion, and when Wyatt comes out on the other side. . . well, ain't no mountain high enough. Godspeed, little one.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I hope Linc doesn't mind me sharing, I know we all have our own battles, but having been in similar situations with our boys in the last 21 years, I know how hard it is on the whole family. I keep him and his family in my prayers! Posted today, pretty sure he has started Chemo as of yesterday!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

Still praying for you, Wyatt! Keep fighting, little buddy!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Think about this boy a hundred times a day, praying for all you guys.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Praying continuously for this young man and his family. Keep the faith y’all He can do amazing things!


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

Prayihg for his comfort and recovery.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

I think about Wyatt every day and pray for him and family. May the strength of Christ the Lord be with you all.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Sending continued prayers for Wyatt.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks Jaster. It’s been an extremely difficult week for all of us. We got back to Houston last Wednesday and had several dr appointments all of last Thursday and Friday in anticipation of starting up chemo again this week and radiation next week, all of which was supposed to be outpatient. 

Early last week before we left home Wyatt starting having some cramping and pain in his right hamstring and knee, the same side they removed most of glute muscle from a few weeks. We assumed this was due to those muscles overcompensating for the lack of glute muscle, especially since he had been relatively active for the week we where home. As last week wore on though the pain got significantly worse so one of the drs Friday decided to do an X-ray. They called us that night and told us the cancer had spread to his lower femur and knee since having the surgery at the beginning of January and the plan was to radiate his knee along with the other areas. By Sunday morning the pain was more than we where able to manage ourselves at the apartment so they went ahead and admitted Wyatt to attempt to get the pain under control. It wasn’t until late yesterday afternoon that they where finally able to come up with a combination of drugs to help him relax a little and get some rest. He has a very high pain tolerance, so for him to be acting the way he was he had to have been in tremendous pain....it’s quite possibly the worst feeling in the world having to watch that and there be nothing at all you can do as a parent. 

In addition to that, the three weeks of having no chemo while waiting on his surgery wounds to heal allowed the majority, if not more, of the spots in his lungs to flair back up. 

They went ahead and started chemo as scheduled on Monday and started radiation today on his knee in hopes of getting that spot to shrink and cause him less pain. 

At this point they haven’t done any full scans so we really don’t know if these are the only areas we are dealing with or if there are others too. We’re still praying and trying to remain as positive as possible but this week has been a real punch in the gut. 

Thank you all for the continued thoughts and prayers, it really does mean a lot to us.


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

God Bless you all, this has to be heart wrenching. You have a great son In Wyatt and my prayers are daily for you all.


----------



## bailti (Oct 8, 2007)

My heart aches for you guys. The feeling of being helpless when your kids hurt is absolutely terrible. Continued prayers your way.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

I know you got a great support system, but if you need something done at the house or a local errand or anything ran let me know. You know the schedule, seriously let me know. Get my number from Rhodes or McCombs.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

This is not the update I was hoping to be sharing at this point but I know several of you have been wondering how things are going. 

Things progressed pretty quickly over the last 2 weeks for the worse. The tumor they removed last month has already started growing back extremely quick along with all of the spots in his lungs and the new spot In his right femur has been causing him a ton of pain. We tried 1 round of chemo in Houston and radiation on his leg and it had zero effect. After talking to his drs in Houston everyone decided it would best to forego further radiation and come back home while we where still able. We got back Wednesday night and met with his drs here yesterday morning. After looking at how quickly the disease has progressed in such a short time along with several new areas of disease that have shown up in the last couple of days the decision was made to bring in hospice and just try to keep him as comfortable as possible. 

As hopeful as we where going into this it’s completely in God’s hands now. Thank you all for the support through this, you have no ideas how much it means to me, my family and Wyatt. He thoroughly enjoyed seeing all the wishes.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Absolutely heartbreaking. Continually praying for you guys. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Damn it...prayers


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Brother, we aint don't praying for him and your family. Miracles do happen and that what we gonna pray for. 

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

I am so sorry to hear this. I have followed your journey as much as my feelings would allow. Please let him know just how many of us are thinking about him.


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

We need to add on plenty more prayers for all of you.


----------



## Irish Always (Feb 12, 2021)

I am heart broken. I have recently lost my Son N law Nov. of 2020 to Cancer . He and my daughter were only married 2 years 9 months. This is brutal and I am sorry that you are going thru this. God Loves you all deeply and I am also praying for a miracle. Wyatt sounds like am unbelievable kid and God has known Wyatt forever and has him in his care.

May God bless you all and keep you in his graces !!!


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Been on our minds and in our hearts everyday brother..... Jesus please do what you can for this family. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

No words will comfort your pain, but know in your heart that heavy prayers are being sent up to the ultimate healer who knows your needs. In Jesus name we pray for Wyatt. AMEN.

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Depressing heart breaking news brother. May GOD be with your family in this time of uncertainty! Just be certain GOD is there and although it doesn't seem right or fair, there is a master plan. Positive thoughts and prayers still going out fer you and your family!


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

God bless your family. My heart aches for you and I was praying for a better report. I know its hard but try and keep the faith.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Took the wind out of me reading this, lost for words.


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

My God, Please Bless this young Man and his Family, I pray for healing. I am so sorry and Prayers for you all.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Jesus help this family through this. My prayers for Wyatt, God bless this child.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Wyatt Strong, organized by Cherie Krohn


Hi friends as some of you know our sweet Wyatt has been through a lot. He was recently diagnosed with a very… Cherie Krohn needs your support for Wyatt Strong



www.gofundme.com


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Although we've never met, we are sending continued prayers for you, your family, and especially Wyatt. I hope he can be comfortable and enjoy his family and may God send His Spirit and grace to all of you.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Tell Wyatt...., when the angel comes, don't be afraid. She will take you where there is no pain.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I have no words, a Sorry, just does not convey my feelings for Wyatt and your family. All I can offer are prayers and of course you'll have those. Bless this family dear lord, bless them. Please God, care for this young boy.


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

Praying 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

Heartbroken for y’all. I just don’t have the words. Praying that God puts his hand on Wyatt and brings him through this.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Can't help but observe how trivial this makes any of my life troubles appear. I can only hope that Wyatt can find comfort and that you can find peace.


----------



## billrv (Jan 8, 2008)

Prayers for Comfort for this wonderful Family


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Not the update that I have been hoping for. So so sorry. Will keep your family in my prayers during this difficult time.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Prayers lifted for an awesome young man and family. If you need anything we are here. God bless.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

I doubt this will be something you don't already have available but if a fishing trip would be of any use, help, source of joy, whatever at all, I would be more than happy to get your family on the water any time I can. Open offer, PM me any time. I have an 8 year old son and imagining your situation it just brings tears to my eyes for you guys. Prayers for your family.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I pray Lincoln does not mind me sharing this, that posted to the Gofund me set up for the family earlier. I will delete immediately if asked, but I feel it important to ask everyone for their continued prayers for the while family. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family my Brother!

Friends and family. Our hearts are with the Mixson family as we grieve the loss of Wyatt Mixson. Wyatt went home to heaven yesterday evening surrounded by the love and safety of his family. The Mixsons' hearts are broken but they want you to know how eternally grateful they are for your prayers, love, and support. Your hands have held them up during this most impossible time. Arrangements for a celebration of life service will be announced as they are confirmed. The Mixson family asks for time and space to heal as they navigate the days ahead. Anamarie will be sending out something in the future, but for now, they ask for prayers and graciously thank you for your love. Please visit the meal train set up for the family if you are able to provide a meal for them. Thank you for praying for the Mixsons. We love our courageous Warrior Wyatt. He rests now, pain free, in the arms of Jesus

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Jason, Thanks for posting. Wyatt is no longer in pain and watching over his family. Prayers of strength for the Mixson family in this trying time. Rest easy Wyatt and be the amazing angel that we all know you will be. Rest in Peace Lil MAN🙏🙏🙏


----------



## TheBeeDeeGee (Oct 3, 2017)

jaster said:


> I pray Lincoln does not mind me sharing this, that posted to the Gofund me set up for the family earlier. I will delete immediately if asked, but I feel it important to ask everyone for their continued prayers for the while family.
> 
> My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family my Brother!
> 
> ...


This is absolutely heart breaking. Do you have a link to the gofundme and meal train? I would like to help out in some way.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Fundraiser for Anamarie Mixson by Cherie Krohn : Wyatt Strong








Wyatt Strong, organized by Cherie Krohn


Hi friends as some of you know our sweet Wyatt has been through a lot. He was recently diagnosed with a very… Cherie Krohn needs your support for Wyatt Strong



www.gofundme.com





Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

I felt this before I even read it.... I was just asking if anyone has heard anything. 


Lincoln, Im so sorry my man, I pray that you all find some peace..... I am absolutely heartbroken.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Hearts and prayer going out to the family now for healing. Glad little man aint hurting and he is probably killing some more monster bucks now!!!!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

So sorry.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

My deepest condolences, Lincoln. Absolutely heartbroken for you and your family. Praying God brings y’all healing and peace, and that y’all will always remember the good times.


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Heart breaking so sorry 😢


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

I’ve never met anyone associated with this family but I have read all the updates Over the last few weeks and said prayers regularly for this young man. I’m a complete stranger with a heavy heart tonight....I can’t comprehend the pain that anyone who was lucky enough to meet Wyatt is going through. You have my deepest condolences.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Lincoln, my heart goes out to you and your family. Please let us know if there is anything we can do.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Heat breaking news. My deepest condolence; prayers for the family and rest in peace Wyatt. 🙏🏻🙏🏻🙏🏻


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

My deepest Condolences, it is terrible to lose a child, I know how it felt for me, God Bless and The family now has an Angel!


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Thank you Jason for posting that. I had been trying to muster up the strength to let everyone know but it had just been to difficult. Wyatt was not only my son but he was my best friend and my shadow for the last 6 years. I know most of you guys never met him but he was truly an old sole that absolutely loved the outdoors and learning everything he could about it. Everyone who met him absolutely loved him. 

The last 3 weeks have been the hardest of my life. We went into this diagnosis 8 months ago knowing we where on the bad side of the odds for beating it due do to how extremely rare and aggressive the cancer was. We consulted with some of the best oncologist and teams in the world and gave it everything we had. Wyatt did extremely well through the first 7 months of treatment which I think is part of what made the last 3 weeks so difficult when things took a sharp turn for the worst. In the short time from his major surgery in January to remove the main tumor the cancer exploded all through his body and quit responding to treatment. He continued to fight all the way to the end and never gave up, even with extreme pain he was in, and that’s the part of his spirit I will always remember. 

One thing I would like to say to those of y’all with small children is please take nothing for granted. Looking back through pictures and videos from the last several I feel like I was able to go and do more with Wyatt than the average parent and while I will cherish the time I got to spend with him I will always wish I could have done more, especially now that I can’t. So please don’t put off doing things with your kids even if it seems like an inconvenience at the time. 

I really want to thank all of y’all for the support. Wyatt really enjoyed seeing post and people making him their avatar. It was little things like that that really helped him get through all the hospital stays.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Bless you Lincoln, I wouldn't have had the strength to post that. There just aren't words...

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

What a gracious tribute to a young warrior and an incredible family. Your pain is being felt by us all and we share it with you. May God send you peace and comfort. 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

It is just a very difficult read and I can't even imagine how difficult it was to write. Heartstrings are so touched. He was our hero and we all enjoyed seeing pictures of his love for the outdoors. Those pictures of his last hunt are embossed in my head and heart. Eventho most of us never met you or Wyatt, we are friends and here to support you and your family.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Prayers for strength! I have felt this pain, none greater. So sorry!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i have grandchildren wyatt's age. i couldn't read through all of these posts.
such a terrible thing for anyone to endure. god be with your family.
jack


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

May the strength of the lord be with you and your family in this unimaginably difficult time.
As I read this with tears in my eyes I cannot fathom such a loss.
I am so sorry for you all. 
Those pictures are treasures, as are your memories of Wyatt.
God Bless


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Prayers sent.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Lincoln,

As I sit in my office this morning, you and your family are on my mind and my heart hurts for you. I will keep you and your family in my prayers for comfort and healing.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Prayers to Lincoln and family, this has brought tears to my eyes, may the Lord take good care of Wyatt.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

For those interested, the service for Wyatt will be this Tuesday the 23rd at Olive Baptist in Pensacola. There’ll be a visitation from 10-11 followed by a short service. This will be more of a celebration of life than anything else and will not be formal as that’s how he would have wanted things. 

Also, in lieu of flowers we’re asking for donations to be made in Wyatts name to Sportsmen Givin’ Back or Rally Pensacola


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

Just an FYI..."Sportsmen Givin' Back" has a paypal account they will message you with on Facebook.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Just got this from Bryen Ballard, the president of Sportsmen Givin Back, a little while ago. 

 https://www.paypal.com/paypalme/SportsmenGivinBack


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

I know we are strangers but as a father I am sitting here in tears reading this update. My prayers for the Holy Spirit to bring His grace, peace and healing to you all. So sorry.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh Lord, I just saw this. I am so sorry, I know what you are going thru Lincoln. It’s the toughest thing a father will ever face.
May the Lord bless you and your family and ease your pain.
If you need anything at all, you have my number.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

No words can describe what you are going through. As a father, I could not imagine losing one of my children. I have not been on the forum in a while and did not know this was going on. I am sitting at my work desk reading this and it’s probably the first time I’ve cried in years. I am sending prayers to you and your family. Even though we have never met, I pray for comfort for you and your family. As hard as it is to let go, he is in good hands now. You will see each other again as our time on earth is short when compared to the ever lasting life God gives us in Heaven. Just know we all love you as our brother and no matter how tough it gets from here on out, please do not hesitate to reach out for anything.


----------

